# Did Stanley make 5 1/4 type#9



## cjstein125 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello,
Just wondering if Stanley made any hand planes of the 5-1/4 that were the type#9? I am looking for them (smooth and corrugated) that have the two patent dates before that handle.

Thanks!

chris


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.supertool.com/stanleybg/stan1.htm

They were made until 1983 if that helps.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

They definitely made a type 13 thumbsup, but they didn't start making the 5-1/4 until 1921, which puts the first ones at type 12 at the earliest.


----------



## cjstein125 (Mar 30, 2011)

ahhh! thats why i dont see them at all! they were made at a later date! Thanks! that is nice to know!


----------



## cjstein125 (Mar 30, 2011)

*how about #2*

did stanley make the planes as a no2? not that i could afford one...just wondering. for the type #9 that is.

chris


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*2*

made from 1867 to 1961


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

the #5 1/4 started at type 12 I believe.


----------

